# Powermatic model 72



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 27, 2015)

Spotted this saw in a c-list posting in a small town in Northern MN. I think $350 is too much. My thought is to let it set for awhile then try $200 
Not sure how much a starter would be for the saw. I do have a 3 hp. 220 volt motor that I think could work. Then I would get it off the 3 phase power requirement. 
Anyone with some insights, would be helpful. 

Marty


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 27, 2015)

It would help if I put the link on; 

http://bemidji.craigslist.org/tls/5030294368.html


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you don't think it's worth $350.00 it must be a pile of scrap iron. If it's a functioning saw $700.00 would be a bargain. The starter isn't very expensive. Usually you can't find a cabinet saw for less than $1200.00.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Mate, you go get that thing now. 375 is a steal for a saw like that, even with an iffy motor


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Make sure the motor you have will fit on that saw:
http://www.amazon.com/Powermatic-6472335-Horsepower-Replacement-230-Volt/dp/B0009H5KEK

72A listed, not sure if it is same on 72


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Sometimes things are really worth what people want for them.

The CL mentality is everything must be bargained for or haggled. If you really want it, it might be worth it to pay the price.

Another thing, that post is only a day old. It looks like an initial post. You might not have the luxury of waiting. Wait just a little longer and it might be gone.

If I really wanted something on CL and the number is there, I do not hesitate. I call, get to a price. If you need to bargain, make your offers.

Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

chuckling....

Here is what $400.00 will get you with the Powermatic name in today's CL in my neck of the woods.

link


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I searched powermatic and set the max price filter to $400. I found this






and this


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I wil buy it then, have it shipped, refurbish it and i would still be ahead.


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks guys, I probably go this weekend to check it out. No time until Saturday or Sunday. I am going to contact the guy in the morning. I have a friend that has a Powermatic saw similar to that one and it is THE nicest saw I have ever cut on. 
I guess I won't wait on it. The town that the saw is in is way up north. I am wondering if it didn't come out of the Marvin windows plant. Which is only about 45 minutes away. They have Powermatic saws all over the place in that plant. 
Thanks again for the input. 

Marty


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 27, 2015)

*You'll never know what you will find.*

So, on this past Saturday morning I headed out to check out the Powermatic 72. On my way up I got an alert that another table saw was posted on Craigslist. A Delta Unisaw 220 volt single phase was for sale for $300 my alert was 3 hours old. But, the saw was located about an hour from where I was going. So, I went to check out both saws. The long and short I got the Unisaw for $300 and it runs fantastic. It is still on the trailer since my son headed to Duluth to check out some girls or something. So, when he gets home Friday we will get some photos to share. 
In the meantime the Powermatic is still available. Bemidji, MN craigslist. The link is still active above. I just don't have anymore room for saws. I am going to focus on a neat old Spindle sander that is coming up on auction next week. 

Thanks all for the advice. 

Marty


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Congrats on the Delta! Hopefully its not a right tilt.


If I had the space Id take an early weekend from work and go get that Powermatic.


----------

